# Reconstituting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

MuscleResearch

I have been reading a lot about igf1-r3 and degrading by bumping etc.

and even you said the quote below in another thread.

"Lypho form is probably slightly better for transport but the Dissolved form should be perfectly stable also"

What I would like to know is how to reconstitute the igf1-r3 that you supply us with.

I do not want to mess this up, I don't mind paying a bit more if I can get this right the first time..


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Very very simple. I provide the proper concentration of acetic acid solution when you order the lypho form. You simply draw up the desired amount of liquid that you wish to dilute your igf with and inject in vial. It is not near as sensitive as HGH. If you want 1000mcg per 1ml simply use 1ml of fluid. If you want 500mcg per 1ml use 2mls of AA. Don't worry you can't really screw this step up.

-MR


----------

